# Learning to gig flounder



## lastlaugh (May 21, 2013)

Wirelessly posted

Im stationed down here for a few months for school and just heard about flounder gigging. I grew up in TN and have been frog gigging all my life but never knew you could gig fish too! I have a 12' jon boat and live right at navy point park boat launch, but have no idea where to begin, or what all i need to do it. Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

You need a light and a gig. And go look around bayou mouths.


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Razr Maxx)

For the most part any shoreline can produce a mess of fish. You'll need a light capable of allowing you to see the bottom and a gig. I recommend a B&M multiple prong from Academy for a beginner. Gigging has been done with headlights, lanterns, halogen, HPS, LED's, above and submerged, 12-120 volts. There is a lot to learn to be successful consistently, wind, tide, moon phase, cold fronts, water clarity, time of year will yield different results. 99% of the time a begginer will pass many flounder thinking that they will stick out like a sore thumb. They will blend in with their surroundings, the longer they sit the harder they can be to identify.


----------



## lastlaugh (May 21, 2013)

Wirelessly posted

Thanks for all the information! I was reading this forum for months before i decided to register, and you guys are a wealth of knowledge! If anyone ever wants to go, id be happy to take someone along who can show me the ropes. All i have is a 12' jon boat (no motor, just paddles) here, but hell, it floats. I got a couple lights and looking for a gig now. Are you allowed to use a speargun btw, or just gigs?


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

If you can gig it you can spear it or bow fish for it.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

PM sent I have you a gig.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

You say you live in navy point. That's my old stomping grounds I grew up on that bayou. You can wade gig from the launch walk south then back west for about a mile and a half.


----------



## alan1687 (Feb 2, 2012)

is the mouth of bayou texar decent for ppl who are wading?


----------



## alan1687 (Feb 2, 2012)

all i have is a kayak so id have to wade or something


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Inside the mouth of texar is good but you need a boat. The fish seem to hold along the edge of of the grass but it's to deep to wade. You can build a light setup for your yak.


----------

